# Fri 22nd July OFFLINE BRIXTON SKA PARTY SPECIAL with 9 piece band!



## editor (Jul 19, 2011)

A nine piece band! On the Albert stage! Oooer!





It's going to be a big night of ska, punk and dance with the fabulous 9 piece NEW TOWN KINGS Ska/Reggae band slamming down the dancefloor-filling beats - plus a special appearance by hip-hop/grimestar JAMES PYKE - backed by DJs all night! Yeah!

LIVE ONSTAGE:

NEW TOWN KINGS
Since 2006 New Town Kings have been rocking venues and festivals across the UK and Europe with their own brand of Ska, Rock-steady and Reggae. Their fun, fast and uplifting shows have made them firm favourites on the circuit and big things are expected of their new album.

JAMES PYKE
James Pyke is mayhem live! One of London's wildest grime and hip hop performers, and fresh of the stage in the lead role in London Urban Collective's Purgatory Hipopera, he'll get the whole place bouncing off the walls in no time. One to watch...

MULTIMEDIA
Original photos, old footage, pop 45 sleeves, and more.

DJS!

We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package proving that drinking'n'DJing can be a perilous trade.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

MS. LOPEZ (The Actionettes)
A glorious celebration of 50s, 60s, Motown and obscure dance tunes from the Actionettes' very own Glamour Queen of Vintage Vinyl

More: www.offlineclub.com


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2011)

A nine piece band with a full brass section! At the Albert!
It's going to be _tight!_


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

This is tonight! Band onstage around 1115, James Pyke on around 12.15.
Facebook event here: https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=104896442942573


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

Woohoo! This is tonight!


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

Just soundchecked the band and they sound fucking brilliant! They'll be onstage around 11.15, James Pyke hip-hop/grime on around 1230.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 23, 2011)

I've had to bail early due to an early start tomorrow but it is MEGA busy and loads of fun down there if anyone still wants to pootle down


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 23, 2011)

looks good, but don't think the night buses get quite this far...


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2011)

That was *ace*!


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2011)

Some photos here:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/ska-party-night-at-the-brixton-albert-with-the-new-town-kings/


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2011)

Fair play to the lad in the Queen t-shirt in the front row!


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2011)

Onket said:


> Fair play to the lad in the Queen t-shirt in the front row!








I saw the - yah! - _juxtaposition_ and quickly grabbed the shot!

Not proper Queen, though.


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2011)

No, not proper at all.

Looks like a great night, I'm sorry to have missed it.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2011)

Onket said:


> No, not proper at all.
> 
> Looks like a great night, I'm sorry to have missed it.


The last two Offline nights have been as busy as I can ever remember the place being, and we've had a really a lovely crowd too. I've got a one-off night there on Wednesday with this fab French ska band and then nothing for a month!


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be able to get out again once the baby has stopped breastfeeding (no, I'm not the one doing it).


----------

